# Der einstieg in Java



## FastProg (21. November 2004)

Hi Leute,

bin in Java ein totaler anfänger, hab mir das SDK herruntergeladen und möchte Anwendungen mit Java programmieren. Also Anwendungen zu programmieren ist für mich überhaupt nichts neues, nur das Java   .Naja, jetzt hab ich halt einige fragen, da ich nicht wirklich weiß anzufangen.

1.Gibt es irgend eine gute IDE für Java, in der es einen Form Designer gibt?
Oder eine Andere möglichkeit per Designer eine Form in Java zu bekommen?

2.Wenn ich jetzt eine Anwendung mit Java programmieren würde, würde diese auch ohne Probleme auf Linux oder Mac laufen? oder müsste ich dafür einiges um programmieren?

3.Das Kompilieren    , gibt es da eine gute möglichkeit, läuft das dann auch unter allen OS´s?

4.Was hat es mit den PlugIn´s für einige Java IDE´s auf sich? wenn man jetzt eine Anwendung unter Windows mit einen PlugIn programmiert, es kompilieren will und dann unter Linux starten, ist dies möglich?

5.Gibt es gute Seiten wo vielleicht beschrieben wird wie man kleine Anwendungen mit Java schreibt, vielleicht kleine Chat-Programme oder IRC-Clients...

6.Was gibt es noch wichtig was man über Java wissen muss?

So glaube, das sind richtig viele Java Anfänger fragen  


mfg.
FastProg


----------



## hpvw (21. November 2004)

zu 1:
Ich bin mit Eclipse höchstzufrieden. http://www.eclipse.org
Kost nix, ist selbst in Java geschrieben. Hat aber 'ne Install und 'ne exe für Windows.
Bietet Code Completion etc. was man halt so kennt.
Aber eines der wichtigsten Features, was ich bisher nirgends gesehen hatte, ist automatische Fehlerkorrektur bzw. Lösungsvorschläge, die auf Knopfdruck eingefügt werden. Z.B. Subklasse erstellen, Fehler Superklasse gibts nicht, dann legt er sie Dir an..
Eclipse ist mit PlugIns erweiterbar.
Insbesondere das Eclipse-UML gefällt mir sehr, da Du Live im UML-Diagramm und Code arbeiten kannst.
Es gibt angeblich auch ein PlugIn für "Fensterzusammenbauen". Das habe ich aber noch nicht getestet. Ich weiß lieber selbst, was in meinen Fenstern passiert, und wie mein Code strukturiert ist. Aprpos Struktur, Eclipse macht automatisch Codeformatting, also Einrücken und so. Haben andere zwar auch, habe ich aber das erste mal in Eclipse gesehen.
Strg+Space und Strg+1 sind meine besten Freunde, in Eclipse muss man nicht mehr viel selber tippen, selbst Parameter von Funktionen kann er raten.

Der JBuilder hat glaub ich auch einen GUI-Designer, aber mit JBuilder kam ich gar nicht klar und kann deswegen nicht viel darüber sagen.

Es gibt sicher auch noch einige andere, die eine GUI zusammenbauen können.

zu 2:
Ohne Probleme, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen. Sollte in der Praxis aber keine Probleme machen. Nur das Design Deines Fensters wird dann natürlich auch nicht wie in Windows aussehen. Aber ich glaube, auch das lässt sich mit Swing vereintlichen, dass es auf allen OS gleich ist, dann aber wohl nicht im Design eines bestimmten OS. Ist aber gleube ich auch sinnvoll, dass der User die Programme so sieht, wie er seine anderen Programme auch sieht.

zu 3:
Du kompilierst ja nur zu einem Java-Byte-Code, der wird dann auf der jeweiligen Virtual Machine interpretiert. Also keine Probleme. Es gibt auch Tools, mit denen Du Dir daraus eine exe machen kannst. Aber erstens läuft die dann nur unter Windows und zweitens kenne ich das nur so, dass dann trotzdem ein JavaRuntimeEnviroment auf dem Rechner installiert sein muss.

zu 4:
Da weiß ich nicht, was Du meinst.

zu 5:
Bestimmt, ich denke, da wirst Du über google genug Beispiele finden. Es gibt glaube ich auch von Sun selbst Tutorials, hier bestimmt auch.

zu 6:
Java ist Objektorientiert. Das sollte man von Anfang an beherzigen und gar nicht erst anfangen Quick and Dirty zu Programmieren.
Also immer Klassenvariablen schön private machen und getter und setter bauen.
Die Kapselung nicht durchbrechen und was es sonst noch so an guten oo-Ratschlägen gibt beherzigen.
Java ist IMHO etwas schwieriger zu erlernen als andere Programmiersprachen. Wenn Du aber schon in anderen Sprachen programmieren kannst, solltest Du das packen.

Viel Erfolg und Gruß
hpvw

PS: Tutorials aus dem Internet, ein Buch und viel learning by doing ist, denke ich, der beste Weg, eine Programmiersprache zu lernen. Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Strategie, nur nicht aufgeben.


----------

